# My new baby...Browning Gold 10 ga NWTF



## gobble157 (May 2, 2009)

Just got my gun back after getting redrilled and tapped since I've been having issues with the screws becoming stripped after a year or so of constant abuse from the recoil of my guns. I've got a Browning Gold NWTF 12 gauge and just purchased the same gun but in 10 gauge. Gun is right out crazy with it's pattern. Needless to say, my shoulder could definitely feel the difference between the two. I shot the 10 gauge 6 times on Friday...3 times it was with the Remington Nitros 4 shot, then followed them up with the Nitros 4x6x7 Hevi-Shot. Used the Remingtons to get my gun within my POI, then used the Nitros. Check out the results. Impressive needless to say.


The pattern with the Nitros that says 30 yards was actually 26 yards...just rounded it up, and then the one that says 40 yards was actually 36 yards...just rounded it up. These distances were calculated via my rangefinder.  The 50 yard pattern was actually at 54 yards. I had to get make it quick since it was about to pour down rain with the chance of some severe lightening and thunderstorms. I must say this will be a gun I'll take with me quite a bit for the remainder of the year. 

I also included my Browning Gold 12 NWTF edition and it's pattern. Needless to say...the 10 gauge has a little more punch and pattern. Can't wait to try it out in Wisconsin and Minnesota next week!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 2, 2009)

David, That thing throws a wicked pattern, Good huntin with it!


----------



## gobble157 (May 2, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> David, That thing throws a wicked pattern, Good huntin with it!



Thanks bud! Yeah, also throws a wicked pain to my shoulder! LOL!


----------



## G Duck (May 2, 2009)

Had the same set up with a bps, that was the kickinest gun I have ever toted. I think I have permenant dental damage. Sweet set up.
Wish I had heard about Nitros before I sold it.


----------



## gobble157 (May 2, 2009)

G Duck said:


> Had the same set up with a bps, that was the kickinest gun I have ever toted. I think I have permenant dental damage. Sweet set up.
> Wish I had heard about Nitros before I sold it.



Yeah, those Nitros are killer with the Browning Gold 10 ga with a Rhino or Primos Jelly Head choke. I must say I'm extremely impressed! Hate you had to let it go.


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## turk2di (May 3, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## ames_007 (May 3, 2009)

I have the same Browning 10 ga in black. You will be amazed at the patterns you can get out to 60+ yards.


----------



## gobble157 (May 3, 2009)

ames_007 said:


> I have the same Browning 10 ga in black. You will be amazed at the patterns you can get out to 60+ yards.



I can't wait to find out! Hopefully tomorrow will be the day


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 3, 2009)

David, Are you telling me that the weight of the gun doesnt tame the recoil more than the 12Ga. does ??? Ive heard the 10's dont kick quite the same...


----------



## gobble157 (May 3, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> David, Are you telling me that the weight of the gun doesnt tame the recoil more than the 12Ga. does ??? Ive heard the 10's dont kick quite the same...



Nope, the 10 gauge kicks way more than my 12 gauge 3.5" load. My Browing Gold 12 gauge weighs 7.4 pounds and then the 10 gauge weighs 9.4 pounds. Those two pounds don't make a difference in recoil when I sighted it in. I came to work and it felt like I was kicked in my shoulder repeatedly. It's still a little sore, but I'll get over it. If I don't have to shoot it more than 3 or 4 loads at a time, then I'll be fine. Can't see how anyone would want to shoot this gun repeatedly while goose hunting. This joker is a bad mamba jamba when it comes to pattering, but six rounds and my shoulder is toast.


----------



## gblrklr (May 3, 2009)

Those patterns are unreal!  I've been thinking about selling my Ithaca Mag-10, but your patterns may have me considering holding on to it.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 3, 2009)

SWEET!!!!! Ought to take his head clean off!!!!! ______Don't think about just squeeze the trigger!!!!!


----------



## gobble157 (May 3, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> Those patterns are unreal!  I've been thinking about selling my Ithaca Mag-10, but your patterns may have me considering holding on to it.



I wouldn't sell it. Get you some Nitros 4x6x7 and then a Rhino or a Primos Jelly Head choke and let her rip. I was astonished by its results. Basically you've got to be dead on at 0-35 yards or else you might miss. The punch is hefty, but the product is well worth it.


----------



## CassGA (May 3, 2009)

very nice. was beginning to think this gun was just a myth. what choke are you using?


----------



## gobble157 (May 3, 2009)

CassGA said:


> very nice. was beginning to think this gun was just a myth. what choke are you using?



Using a Primos Jelly Head. Spoke to Nitro Ray and he said the Primos Jelly head was better than the Rhino Choke. 

The Primos Jelly Head has a constriction of .695
The Rhino Choke has a constriction of .720

Both are great chokes, but I'm going with Nitro Ray on this one...plus I saved like 60 bucks. 

Nick, come one good buddy...no myths here. Just factual information. You want to shoot this beastly gun next season? Maybe you'll be able to kill one instead of all that missing you've been doing with you're Mossberg 835


----------



## CassGA (May 3, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Using a Primos Jelly Head. Spoke to Nitro Ray and he said the Primos Jelly head was better than the Rhino Choke.
> 
> The Primos Jelly Head has a constriction of .695
> The Rhino Choke has a constriction of .720
> ...



All those late night shifts at the hospital must be messin with your memory. No misses here. Just dont let the extra kick from the 10 gauge be an excuse for any more misses this season...


----------



## gobble157 (May 3, 2009)

CassGA said:


> All those late night shifts at the hospital must be messin with your memory. No misses here. Just dont let the extra kick from the 10 gauge be an excuse for any more misses this season...



....Maybe you're right. I did miss like three times in Iowa, but I have legitimate reasons for the cause. I'll be sure to let you know how things pan out tomorrow in Ohio and then in MN and WI. I'm taking big boy out and hopefully he'll bark up a storm if the weather permits.

Don't miss like Garson!


----------



## meleagris (May 3, 2009)

Nice patterns gobble.  I purchased a gold 10 last fall for waterfowl hunting.  I decided I wanted to try it for turkeys this spring and I must say that after I screwed in a kick's choke, that thing is a turkey killing machine.  It throws a lot better pattern than my twelves and I have never seen a gun hit birds as hard as this one.  I mean DEAD not even a flop, even on a double with one shot.  If you don't mind the extra weight this gun will definitely get that old gobblers attention when he thinks he hangs up out of gun range.


----------



## gobble157 (May 3, 2009)

meleagris said:


> Nice patterns gobble.  I purchased a gold 10 last fall for waterfowl hunting.  I decided I wanted to try it for turkeys this spring and I must say that after I screwed in a kick's choke, that thing is a turkey killing machine.  It throws a lot better pattern than my twelves and I have never seen a gun hit birds as hard as this one.  I mean DEAD not even a flop, even on a double with one shot.  If you don't mind the extra weight this gun will definitely get that old gobblers attention when he thinks he hangs up out of gun range.



I can only imagine. At 30 yards my Nitros should decapitate a longbeard. 60 yards shouldn't be a problem for my new addition. I can't wait to try him out. What kind of shells are you running through your Browning Gold for turkeys?


----------



## rastus270 (May 3, 2009)

Nice gun Dave!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 3, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (May 4, 2009)

Ouch! I expect it will hurt the gobblers a little more than it hurts you.  That is some serious firepower.


----------



## Trizey (May 4, 2009)

What a sissy gun

You're a better man than me to carry 9.4lbs....oh yeah, you hunt that flat ground


----------



## gobble157 (May 4, 2009)

Trizey said:


> What a sissy gun
> 
> You're a better man than me to carry 9.4lbs....oh yeah, you hunt that flat ground



LOL! You know it bro! Those rolling hills are flat between the ridges. Heck, my Bob Dixon vest weighs more than my gun. I carry everything in that darn thing. Can't wait til next year bud!


----------

